# How to build modular walls for your haunt #3



## BartButler (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys, We just started a tutorial on building modular walls for your haunt. We are building a booth for Brainchow Studios that will be set up at Transworld Hauntshow. These tutorials will go step by step from construction all the way to detailing. Enjoy and please subscribe.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG. This is amazing. I am not there yet in my haunt, but this would be an awesome build!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Great to see you posting on here ... been following your YouTube channel for awhile.


----------

